# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  الاشتباكات تشتد في حلب وسقوط 117 قتيلا بسوريا

## Sad Story

*العربية نت - وصلت المواجهات بين القوات النظامية السورية والمقاتلين المعارضين، الأربعاء، للمرة الأولى منذ بدء الثورة قبل أكثر من 16 شهرا، الى مشارف حيي باب توما وباب شرقي المسيحيين في وسط دمشق، فيما تستمر المعارك عل أشدها في حلب.

واعلنت الشبكة السورية لحقوق الإنسان عن مقتل 117 في محافظات مختلفة أغلبهم في دمشق وريفها التي شهدت مجزرة راح ضحيتـها العشرات، إضافة إلى حلب.

وتواصلت الاربعاء المعارك في حلب (شمال) بين الجيش النظامي و"الجيش السوري الحر"، المكون بشكل اساسي من جنود منشقين، للسيطرة على ثاني كبرى المدن السورية والعاصمة الاقتصادية للبلاد، في حين افادت بعثة المراقبين الدوليين ان القوات الحكومية تستخدم الطيران الحربي لقصف المدينة، وان المعارضة المسلحة "تملك اسلحة ثقيلة بما في ذلك دبابات".*

----------


## الأقصى عقيدة

الله المستعان

----------


## دموع الغصون

*الله يحمي سوريا و شعبها 
ان شاء الله تنتهي هالأمور على خير 
مشكور على نقل الخبر*

----------

